
Raspberry Pi to get Android 4.0 - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2012/08/01/raspberry-pi-to-get-android-4-0/
======
topbanana
Here is an image of a CyanogenMod9 build, should anyone want to try it on
their Pi: <http://www.4shared.com/archive/m_eBBrh_/android_sd_2tar.html>

------
pmelendez
"Raspberry Pi, the credit card sized low cost mini-computer..."

Wow.. I am getting old.. I still remember being a kid and read that
minicomputers were a cabinet size computer
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minicomputer>) as opposite to microcomputers
which were desktops... I guess it's time to upgrade definitions :)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I'm a 16-year-old and that is also the definition I know.

Partly because of the ridiculously out-of-date "Computing Studies"
Intermediate 2 Scottish Qualifications course I did at school, but it's mostly
because I had the privilege of growing up with Windows 3.1, DOS, and QBASIC,
as well as an old book from a used book store for beginners about "Programming
Microcoputers".

    
    
      10 INPUT "Hello! What is your name?", A$
      20 PRINT "Hello there, ", A$

------
orangethirty
This could end up in a lot of industrial type of projects. The raspberry could
replace the mini2440 for a lot of things. Heck, even prototyping something
with the Pi and Android would allow industries to iterate their equipment
faster. Cool stuff.

------
darklajid
Probably ready before the update for the LG smartphone I bought. _sigh_

But from the news coverage (don't own one yet myself) it seems that this is a
good indicator for a generally healthy tinkering community. Sounds great.

------
AlexSerban
Now that will certainly spice things up.

~~~
est
I am not sure if 128MB RAM would run ICS well.

~~~
mtgx
Most Rapsberry Pi's have 256 MB of RAM. Only the initial batch had 128 MB I
think.

~~~
seabee
Model A is specced for 128 MB, but that's not available yet.

~~~
vardump
Model A was later respecced to have 256MB as well, just like Model B.

------
drivebyacct2
I still don't understand the desire for Android on non-touch devices. At
all...

The more exciting bit is XBMC being available in Android, in my opinion.

I have XBMC on my desktop, laptop, phone, tablet and raspberry Pi. Using a
single app, I can play media from any of those devices to another. It's so
simple and elegant and it blows my mind everytime I do it.

~~~
VLM
"I still don't understand the desire for Android on non-touch devices. At
all..."

I have personal experience with this. My old asus eee 1000 netbook is now an
android laptop running ICS. Check out android-x86.org. Its free and easy to
set up.

It works. It works Very well. I've got a huge catalog of apps, it does what I
want it to do, exactly like my phone. Basically whenever I'm doing something
on my phone where I wish I had a bigger screen and a keyboard and better
sound... Oh wait I do have such a thing, its called my android laptop.
Admittedly 99% of the time its running a SSH app connected to something very
big and far away, and a music streamer, so I don't "have" to run android, but
it seems by far the simplest way to do what I want.

Also windows is not ready for prime time, as my son's virus/worm/toolbar
encrusted desktop shows. That machine is about to become a hackintosh or
failing that process, the worlds fastest android desktop...

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
While it has a touch-screen, my Samsung Galaxy Y Pro, a qwerty keyboard phone
with a 320x240 single-touch screen shows that Android works, for the most
part, great with landscape aspect ratio screens, single-pointer pointing
devices, and physical key navigation.

